# A Little More Softer Landing



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's something you all might want to try when faced with a delicate shot, where you might need to clear a hazard, and have little green to work with. You can even use it when faced with a shot where you don't need to clear anything, but have no room to work with, where a simple chip shot may not work due to the roll out. It's the old tried, and true flop shot. The one difference is that the golfer weakens their left hand (for right handers). Set up and swing the same as you always do for this shot, except turn your left hand counter clockwise to where you see only one knuckle. If you really have a tight situation, you can even try having no knuckles showing. Keep your right hand grip the same as always. It's a shot you need to have in your bag, and you need to practice it for the confidence factor. This weakened left hand grip keeps the club face open, and will not allow it to turn over, even after impact, and into the follow through.

This came up today. I was down hill from the green, and had to clear a green side bunker. The pin was cut just 4' from what little fringe there was near the bunker. On the other side of the bunker, the fringe rolled down hill to the green. Plus had the wind blowing towards the hole. Between the down hill roll, and the wind, I needed a shot to clear the bunker, land on the green, with little or no roll out. If I did not land the ball on the green, but on the down hill fringe, I still needed little or no roll out. Having practiced this shot, I rolled my left hand counter clock wise, and went for it. As it turned out the ball did land on the green, and stopped about 1' from the pin. One putt later I am quite pleased with my up & down par.

That was my shot of the day for sure.


----------

